# Big Alligator and Little Alligator - Politician Joke



## n8dagr8

Two alligators were sitting at the side of the
swamp near the Potomac River. The smaller one
turned to the larger one and commented, "I don't
understand why you are so much bigger than me.
We're the same age and we was the same size as
kids. I just don't get it."

"Well," said the big gator, "what have you been
eating?"

"Politicians, same as you," replied the small
gator.

"Hmm. Well, where do you catch them?"

"Down on the other side of the swamp, near the
parking lot."

"Same here. Hmm. How do you catch them?"

"I crawl up under one of their cars and wait for
one to come along and unlock their car. Then I
jump out, grab 'em by the leg, shake the ****
out of 'em, and eat 'em. Why?"

"Ah-ha!" says the big alligator, "I think I see
your problem. You're not getting any real
nourishment, kid. By the time you get done
shaking the **** out of a politician, there's
nothing left but an a**h*** and a briefcase!!!"


----------

